# corner trap question.



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking about taking a 6" thick 2x4 foot panel and instead of two to straddle a corner using 4 of them and placing them so they go the long way across the corner to space them farther away from the wall adding to how much they can absorb.

Would this help sense I only have 2 corners in the room I can use and how would this compare to say a soffit traps?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I've not had much luck doing them that way any better than the other way and it takes 2x as many panels to cover the same height. Certainly not going to reach as low as the Soffits do.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

That is kind of what I thought but I had to ask. So there is a point with spacing off a wall where you hit diminishing returns then. At what point off a wall is that hit?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hard to say and has also to do with the thickness. Thicker can be spaced farther off. Like I said though, it's no better performance and costs 2x as much to do it that way. For the same 6" of material, you can make 17x17x24" triangle chunks that will perform better and take less space.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the info. I am trying to learn a lot more about acoustic treatments and even though I have read a lot there is much more I need to learn until I am to a point to which I can start helping some of my friends out. 

I have been trying different things at home and seeing how it effects the room but for this I did not have the panels needed to try it out. My room wile better needs a lot of help.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

On the rear wall of my room would covering the entire wall with the GIK monster traps be OK or would that be too much sense they they are full band traps? 

The room is 20x24x8 but the other half of that room is my kitchen so I am using it as 20 deep and 12 wide that is the only way the room can be setup. And half of that space is totally open the other half hah kitchen cabinets on the floor and ceiling with a opening between. The room is very bad but until I can take my basement and do what I want that is what I have to work with.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah, its not going to make much of a difference. The reason corners are bad is the sound waves hit them and when they hit at at an angle and bounce off right to the other corner cause they are so close. Basically think of a waveform hitting once inch to the left of the corner slit its going to bounce to the right wall and back and forth a bit. So you have all these waver forms sort of building up bouncing off each other and that's why you get bass build up. The bass waves are longer so get caught up there. So when you have those traps in the corner you are basically taking away the corner for them to bounce off. So basically you are taking that angle away for them in a corner trap. So either way you stack it isn't going to make a huge difference it might be a tad more dead cause your absorbing a touch more that would have hit a bit of the side wall but nothing really different. Because low frequency waves are so long you need the 4 inch to absorb some of that but its still going to travel through it, some of it. Then its going to bounce around in that corner air space. The air will actually absorb some of it too and instead of bouncing back in room it would have go to back through absorber a second time but allot of it will bounce off it and most of your waveforms will just sort of die in that pocket of air. I tried to do this with the least amount of tech possible and its not completely technically accurate but should give you an idea of how it operates and why going long wise won't really make a difference. 

As for the soffit traps they are going to absorb bass in a lower frequency because the wave has to travel through more absorbtion the bigger wave that would pass through the 4 or 6 inch will be absorbed by the full trap. As I said air acts a trap but full absorption is better, if needed. If you look at the gik sight you see them saying 50hz and below for the soffit and the 244 bass drop is 60hz and below. 10hz might not seem like much but it is about 3 note difference. Also though it depends on your room. I measured my room my peaks were at 68-69hz and a 63hz dip so for me the 244's would be fine. either way you will notice a big improvement. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

My room has a large peak from 50hz to around 62hz or so and then a nasty dip at 70hz and if I recall 107hz 

So the room needs work but with time and money I can force it to work. The traps I am getting will be moved to the basement if or when the room is built. The new room will be 20x23x7 so not very high but lots of room to set it up correctly and the room will have 3 corners that I can place a trap into.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

Sounds nice, good luck and post some pics when you start setting it up


----------

